# angeln ohne angelschein



## Oberreiter (3. Juni 2007)

hallo miteinander! 

habe eine angel ekommen und möchte jetzt mal ein bißchen angeln. habe aber keinen angelschein. Und so lange warten bis ich den fertig habe will ich auch nicht unbedingt! Die frage ist jetzt wo könnte ich das machen? Komme aus Oberbayern und der weg nach Kufstein wäre nicht allzuweit. kann man da an manchen seen oder flüssen ohne angelschein angeln? oder gibt es diese möglichkeit auch irgendwo in bayern? und weiss jemand evtl wo ich im kreis rosenheim einen angelschein machen kann und wie lange das dauert? 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir diese fragen beantworten!

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## thas (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein*

Soweit ich informiert bin ist die Anglereirecht  von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt. Und was ich fix sagen kann ist dass du in Kärnten und in der Steiermark keinen Angelschein benötigst sondern auch mit einer sogenannten Fischereigastkarte fischen kannst.

Da das Fischereirecht in den diversen Bundesländern ähnlich ist denke ich, dass du in Tirol auch eine solche Fischereigastkarte bekommst.

Zu welchem Gewässer möchtest du eigentlich Angeln gehen?

lg,

Stefam


----------



## rob (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein*

servus!
die gastkarte bekommt er aber nur, wenn er einen angelschein aus seiner heimat vorweisen kann.
das selbe gilt für mich wenn ich z b in deutschland oder einem anderen österreichischen bundesland eine karte löse.
hier muss ich auch meine niederösterreichische landeskarte vorweisen.
d.h. wenn du vor hast öfter fischen zu gehen,dann mach die prüfung und such dir ein gewässer aus.
wenn du nur einmal testen möchtest,versuch es an einem forellenteich.
es gibt einige zuchtteiche,wo du dir deine forellen selber rausfangen kannst.mit angeln hat das aber nicht viel zu tun.
du spührst halt mal fisch an der angel.
es gibt aber bestimmt auch anlagen wo es nicht so einfach geht.
musst du mal googeln,ich kenn keine die ich dir nennen könnte.
lg rob


----------

